# O Pumilio Bribri viv and moss slurry growth.



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

As requested.

Full tank










Moss growth on fake rock










Moss growth on fake side panel










Ade


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> As requested.
> 
> Full tank
> 
> ...


thanks for posting that, looks very nice. i did try this myself on a viv i was setting but it dried up a bit too fast. i ended up just covering it in live moss anyway.

but i'll try it again on the viv i'm getting next weekend.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Trick is to mix in a little bit of sphagnum peat, and keep it well misted. You can see the rock higher up on the left, the mix isn't doing as well as it isn't getting misted.

Ade


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> Trick is to mix in a little bit of sphagnum peat, and keep it well misted. You can see the rock higher up on the left, the mix isn't doing as well as it isn't getting misted.
> 
> Ade


ok thanks it's a big viv so i'll give it a try.

do you know anywhere good to get spagnum peat?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

The honest answer, no. I bought mine from Creative Garden Ideas, 3 huge bails as it was for the garden (for a blueberry bed). You could try it with eco earth type stuff I suppose, and hope there are plenty of spores in the moss you add.

Ade


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> The honest answer, no. I bought mine from Creative Garden Ideas, 3 huge bails as it was for the garden (for a blueberry bed). You could try it with eco earth type stuff I suppose, and hope there are plenty of spores in the moss you add.
> 
> Ade


ok cheers.
i'll probably throw some live moss underneath to help it grow a bit.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

looking good mate also thanks for posting,fardillis you might just get a small bag of peat at a garden center,like Ade we use a big bale,Marc at dartfrog is growing quite a bit of moss from his ecoearth though its taken a damn long time,so there is no reason for that to not work,
thanks ade very interesting I'm going to wait awhile ans see what happens but its cool that this is working
Stu


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have got moss growing everywhere in my auratus viv. I didn't put any moss in there and it is now growing on the wood and the viv floor. All I used for substrate was crushed xaxim panel, a bit of orchid bark and some Eco earth. It has also grown on the price of bog wood I have.

I got alot more growth when I added the arcadia tropical pro grow combined with the Arabia 6% uvb. They are both t5's.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

I mix broken up moss to my eco earth before sticking it to the sides with gorilla glue, as long as its kept damp and well lit it grows well. I also added java moss to the stream in my blue jeans viv and thats going crazy already.




















Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Matt, the xaxim and possibly the orchid bark probably had spores on it. Don't be surprised if you get ferns appear as if by magic as well at some point.  I've got a lovely big fern growing in the ground of my citronella viv that just appeared. lol

That stream is looking sweet Richie. This viv had one, but I've unplugged the pump. Try as I might I couldn't keep the pump intake clear of debris and I figured it was upsetting the frogs me having to go in there and try. In future I'm gonna stick with microjet pumps, they have a thin sponge prefilter on the intake that solves this problem nicely, plus they will still run in even about 1cm of water. 

Ade


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

richie.b said:


> I mix broken up moss to my eco earth before sticking it to the sides with gorilla glue, as long as its kept damp and well lit it grows well. I also added java moss to the stream in my blue jeans viv and thats going crazy already.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


you did this to the hyla marmorata viv i got off you and the sides look imense with the moss growing out.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Probably overdue an update on this thread. lol

First up, my 3 adult bribri foraging in the leaf litter:-










You can see how well the moss slurry grew in that pic too.

Next up, 1 of my young bribri leaving the water for the first time, took these about 40 minutes ago. 



















Sorry those 2 look so blurry, I took them with my phone. Got 3 young uns in that brom, weirdly one of them is a grey colour, rather than the normal red/orange/brown shades.

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Here we go, less blurry pics taken with my real camera:-




























It's gradually plucking up it's courage to complete leave the water in the brom. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice Ade :2thumb: Brave lil fella!


Wolfenrook said:


> Here we go, less blurry pics taken with my real camera:-
> 
> image
> 
> ...


----------



## Brendan01 (Jun 29, 2010)

What type of moss did you use? 
And also what's the best way to treat the moss before "planting" it? To get rid of unwanted nasties.
Thanks Brendan


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Here you go bud, the build log for this viv, including details of how I made the moss slurry http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/749436-60-deep.html. The blending process gets rid of nasties very effectively. 

Plugged up it's courage Brysaa 




























Ade


----------



## Brendan01 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you very much mate


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

My froglets are looking rather good Ade, nice one.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Aye Mike, looks like your froglets are doing ok.  How are my caucheros doing? lol

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Doing grand the last time I saw them Ade.
The other day i had 2 sitting on the door wondering what i`m looking at lol.
Their new viv is almost ready so with luck i`ll start catching them in a few days.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

More good news Mike, the froglet out of the middle of the brom has started leaving the water today:-










You can see that it's sibling hasn't yet gained the courage to venture out into the big wide viv. lol

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

A slightly better 'pose' methinks. lol










Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking good Ade.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

They're out of their brom, and developing their colours properly. 

First one, uhm, each end of it anyway... lol



















The 2nd froglet, nice colour this one:-










Number 3 isn't out of water yet, but has changed to red in colour after all.

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Very nice Ade.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm sure they will look awesome in the viv you set up for them. 

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I`m sure they will too.
I`ve got some more rearranging to do as i`ve decided where to put that 60 tall viv I got off you.
So who knows, they might end up in that one instead lol.
Tell you what though, the Cauchero froglets must love that viv as they are out all the time.
Of the 5 in there I see at least 3 of them at any given time.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ruddy 'eck guys there pum factories springing up all over the phib section
very cool Ade nicely done

Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> Ruddy 'eck guys there pum factories springing up all over the phib section
> very cool Ade nicely done
> 
> Stu


Telling you Stu, they're not nearly as hard to rear as we were told.:gasp: I think the giant strides made in dietry supplements in the last few years have made a big difference, I really do.

I just finally managed to pull the 6th Cristobal left from the last brood and move it to the rearing viv. It became important to do so because a) it was starting to show far more interest in it's dad when it called and b) I spotted a much younger one in there.. Last thing I need is new little ones having to compete with mum, dad AND a near adult sized sibling for food.:lol2:

Just waiting on my Punta Clara and black jeans to produce me some froglets now. Punta Clara had a failed attempt at eggs once, but the silly frogs put them directly under the vent so they dried out within hours of been laid. The black jeans I've no idea, as I built a lot of film pots into the background and sides of their viv, so I wouldn't know if they had... :lol2: I put more film pots in both vivs recently though where I can see them, and where I know they are filling with water from misting. So fingers very crossed.

I certainly have no plans to farm them though. Demand just isn't that high really, and I certainly can't cope with housing a load of young pums. 

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Who said Pums were hard lol :whistling2:.
Last time I checked i`d about 18 froglets bouncing around.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

you may well be right Ade,I think we'll really know when the kids of the kids are pumping them out too,i think that will be the real test. Sure the demand for pums might well be slow at the moment,but that might well be because of the imports,earlier this year,i think it might be very important,to breed a good few mate in a couple of years time if these imports stop.Actually even if they don't,having good strong CB about can only be a good thing
the grats stand buddy. 
It's extraordinarily difficult to know how many of anything to breed Ade and if one get's it right and cycles them down whether they will actually start again,while at this stage in my learning curve it is,for me anyway.
good luck with the others too mate Having eggs lay where they would dryout,even a first clutch!! is somewhat surprising though
Stu


----------

